# Can I align the doors without the convertible wedges?



## jasonb (Jul 30, 2015)

I took over finishing a basket case 69 convertible GTO clone. Someone before me hung repo doors and fender and a ram air hood. Panel fit is pretty dismal but the paint is actually very nice. Today I filled the doors and I need to re-align them. 

Can I get them straightened out before my wedges arrive?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. The wedges I've seen, and on my own ragtop, don't really make contact....unless you get the car over a curb or on a weird angle. They are kind of like rubbing blocks just in case of body flex. Align the door to the quarter panel, and the fender to the door. Pay attention to the 'roll' as well, where the window meets the A pillar. Harbor freight has the correct S wrenches that make it easy....the whole set is like $12.


----------

